# What do you want the most out of life?



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty straight foreward. What is it you strive for the most? What do you long for and where to you want to be in life. What will it take to make you satisfied


----------



## Gentlemen (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a desire to know all non-forbidden knowledge.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Other: Success/Power


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just a nice dinner and I'm good to go


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Non-violent justice and the power to bring it to people... lol...wow...sounds a bit megalomaniac. :crazy: :wink:

Oh yeah...and forbidden or hidden knowledge would also be nice as opposed to what @Gentlemen said. :laughing:


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

Fame/Money


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Stability in the home, and thrills outside the home.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Happiness above all else.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Love , stability and knowledge. As many thrills as possible to go with it.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Stability
10 char


----------



## Adamantya (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in it for wisdom, I guess (different from knowledge). 

Or, maybe I'm deluding myself here, but I think I don't really "want" anything from life; I'm just hoping to get through it without screwing up too badly. But then again, it's screwups that lead (uh...sometimes?) to wisdom and understanding.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I chose stability, though knowledge and love would be the ones that are almost as important to me. I am an ISFJ.


----------



## sidheblessed (Aug 30, 2011)

I want love and stability pretty much equally, but stability won out by a hair's breadth because the one I want more than love is to know that my world will be the same tomorrow as it was yesterday.


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

*I want to see everything from mountains to oceans to pyramids. I will die happy if I can cover as much of this Earth as I can before I go.*


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

My only want is to want nothing


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

love, I s'pose.


----------



## ojyelhsa (Sep 10, 2011)

other- peace.
 inner and world peace


----------



## reindesu (Jan 20, 2011)

What about happiness?
We basically live for them, non?

Well money can buy happiness too, I guess.
Since I'd rather travel around the globe and be a street artist, barely making a dollar...than to be married, get a collar tied around your neck, have annoying kids and a boring job.

Cheers.


----------



## braverip (Sep 10, 2011)

As boring and/or cheesy as it might sound, I just want a quiet, peaceful life. I want to live somewhere where I feel comfortable raising children, where I do not have to treat every stranger I meet as a potential killer or rapist, and where I can spend the rest of my days in comfort and love. I used to want - rather, I _thought _I wanted - whatever people told me I _should _be. What _they _wanted. Now, I've started to realize that what I truly desire is a simple life surrounded by people who can accept me, flaws and all, and where I could raise a family to be proud of.

I've spent literally my entire existence fighting against my family, my society, the world itself even. I just want to spend the rest of my days peacefully now. I've seen and experienced more than most people my age have - and that's no boast. I wish I hadn't seen and experienced some of it. I just want to settle down now.

Oh, but I have to have cats. Yes. That's right. I can live without riches. I can live a very basic and simple life. But no way am I ever going to live without at least one cat.


----------



## Black Hole (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd like to primarily get knowledge out of life. I want life experience and to be able to keep learning and someday maybe become wise.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's hard to chose between knowledge and love because I already have a family that loves me so I seek something higher on the ladder like knowledge. Knowledge could be put to good use if used correctly. Knowledge can help improve your relationships, I love learning. And I Love, Love.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Stability. When my life is stable everything else falls into place.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Love and freedom followed by bliss/happiness. But really, I want it ALL . *Queen djingle*

edit: I voted Other : Freedom


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I want a pony.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Other: Good Impact- I want to leave a long lasting impact on everyone I meet(in a good way). I want to help people and spread God's love.

Of course when I'm having a bad day I might not feel this way, but in the long run this is what I want in life.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Stability.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Was going to go with knowledge...but no. My true passion is self-actualization (which includes knowledge anyway).


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Gentlemen said:


> I have a desire to know all non-forbidden knowledge.


I like the way you put that.

Love for me, _real_ love. Might only get that after I'm dead though and thats far from certain... still, i painfully cling to hope... sigh.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

In the words of Peter Tosh, "I dont want no peace, I want equal rights and justice."

The list for justice is too long to begin.

Justice could lead to some stability that I seek, and if not, then I want death.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Death, no one ever thinks about Death . 






So I kinda felt sorry for Death and gave it a vote


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Love

Good fuckin' luck with that!


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

Moneh. Canada Needs more Moneh!

As do I. I crave money as with it, comes power. The Power Cosmic. Ok, I'm not gonna take this seriously at any point.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Was going to say love,but I went for stability instead.My life has always been very topsy turvy,I've suffered from depression off and on for 17 years.I was in a very volatile and abusive relationship which is about to end in divorce after almost 18 years marriage with 10 years separation.He was very controlling and I felt suffocated and trapped as he followed me everywhere(even to the toilet,and watched me when I showered too).I'm in a new relationship and he is the total opposite to my husband which I am finding it hard to acclimatise and adapt to.I just want to be able to live my life without feeling worthless and worrying what will happen the next day,month or year ahead.


----------



## Blake Lugosi (Sep 29, 2011)

cash rules everything around me


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Other - A successful Christian life.

Blessed is the man who perseveres under trial, because when he has stood the test, he will 
receive the crown of life that God has promised to those who love him. *James 1:12

*So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but 
what is unseen is eternal.* 2 Corinthians 4:18*

Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where 
thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven where moth and rust 
do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there 
your heart will be also. *Matthew 6:19-21

*Then the King will say to those on his right, "Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your 
inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. For I was hungry and 
you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger 
and you invited me in, I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I 
was in prison and you came to visit me. *Matthew 25:34-36*


----------



## SaturnComesBackAround (Oct 4, 2011)

I want respect more than anything else.


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

Love. But more so love for myself than any other kind. Though not in a narcissistic kind of way, but in a self-acceptance kind of way.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Waiting said:


> Love for me, _real_ love. Might only get that after I'm dead though and thats far from certain... still, i painfully cling to hope... sigh.


I feel the same way. I am slowly losing faith that I will experience it in this lifetime....which sucks cause I have sooooo much love to share and give.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I long for a time when things are in place and I feel secure.


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

Knowledge
Other -Inner Peace
Stability


----------

